# Meet Elvis! A neglected Columbian.



## Wolfking (Dec 21, 2015)

I came here to this site to learn more but to also share my story of Elvis who, while I have not spent years with her, is a just about a year old and has had a tragic lifestyle for 7 months of her life. Puppy-mill style bred with much bigger males in small battery-box style cages, my shelter reported the people caring for her lifted and dragged by her tail, and was found with many gouges and part of her nostril deeply cut.

She is a Columbian and with such abuse there and no handling or taming you would think it would be a lost cause trying to own something that scared and defensive. The first days I got her she would flinch if you stood over her and hiss loudly in the kennel and puff if you walked up to her. She never bit me just whipped and squirmed. She did try to get me once with her teeth but I was being too impatient and scared her.

Taming is not lost on Columbians, as I priorly owned a gold tegu male before I moved, let them do it on their own discretion and watch and learn body language. I have learned pretty quickly with Elvis touching or rubbing or holding her tail is a big no-no. 

I hope I can give my experiences with these Tegus and give some advice to those who are still hesitate in owning one. 

If anyone has additional advice on helping her scars don't be afraid to chime in. I'm doing aloe soaks, non medicated neosporin, and VetBalm. They are very itchy and sore. Her one nostril is almost fully shut from scar tissue and I want to work on reopening it so she doesn't sound so wheezy. 

The shelter called her Elvis for her sassy, cantering walk and tendency to wiggle her hips to get away from her meds. I'm also open to suggestions on renaming her.


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow, what an story and you are awesome for rescuing this tegu. Seeing that you posted this a month ago, i'm not sure if you found any meds. But I use triple antibiotic ointment for all my reptiles and it works very well for me and by using it with scars that my animals get. It heals within a few sheds. But I hope your tegu gets better and good luck to you... I hope this helps...


----------



## Wolfking (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you I think I will go and hunt around for some. Her scabs have come off and I been keeping her area clean and dry until they fully close up


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yea that is pretty much what you have to do, just maintain a clean environment for your tegu to heal properly.. You can get the triple antibiotic ointment at Walgreen.. Use in the areas that you want heal and apply the ointment twice a day for one week...


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 5, 2016)

You are earning wings. 

Provide a shelter that is lined with plenty of warm and wrung-out sphagnum. A powerful natural antisceptic.


----------

